# DC MODE on NCE Power Cab Complete DCC



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

Have NCE 524025 Power Cab Complete DCC Starter Set with Power Supply, will primarily be using it for DCC. I want to buy some Kato Bullet trains, which seem to be impossible to find with DCC (why the Japanese are more with the times on this this, I have no idea.) 

Now, I see in the NCE power cab manual that it has a DC mode, anyone out there have experience using running a DC Loco in DC mode on a DCC NCE Power Cab powered track??

I understand that one has to be very careful and not mix and match, etc, just wanted know if anyone out there is doing this...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

not sure if you understand the DCC changes the polarity of the track voltage to communicate with decoders. The effective DC, average voltage is zero. An alternating voltage such as this is bad for DC motors (alternating is not the same as PWM) because the motor never starts turn and generating the back EMF to limit the current thru the motor. This excessive current heats the motor which can melt the wire insulation causing shorts.

DCC command stations can drive a DC motor by pausing in one polarity for some period of time so that the average track voltage is not zero and can drive a DC motor. And yes, it can do this while controlling other DCC decoders.

hopefully you see this is not the best way to drive a DC motor. It will draw extra current that unnecessarily heats the motor.



non-sound DCC decoders aren't that difficult to install and you will be more than happy that you did.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Withdrawn


----------



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

Greg, so you are saying it would be better to attach a DC controller, for sessions with DC cars? ok, that perhaps is a solution.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Matisw

Yes, most DCC systems 'can' run a DC locomotive, but 
you must remember, the track carries around 14 volts
of a modified AC. AC is Alternating Current. A DC
motor sitting idle would be fighting itself trying to
rotate clockwise then counter clockwise at the
tempo of the phases. The result is an overheated
and then burned out motor.

The thing to do is simply add a decoder (around $20)
to the Kato loco. You can run them with your
system and protect them from damage.

It would be easier if you find the loco is DCC READY,
which means you simply plug in a decoder.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

There are risks in running DC Locos on a DCC layout. As mentioned above the DCC pulses that supply info to all the other trains become constrained a little and make all the DCC locomotives work a little different or worse, case a lot of extra heating in the coils of the precious DC loco would want to just exercise a little. Then if forget that you DC only loco is on the track - left over from last night and you start up normal DCC operations the heating on the DC motor will skyrocket, and if you're lucky you will hear hear it before the boiler explodes! (even a Diesel will let off steam in form of smoke and fire). Make a dedicated test track for DC only or see about installing a decoder!


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

matisw said:


> Greg, so you are saying it would be better to attach a DC controller, for sessions with DC cars?


yes, but if you leave the DCC locomotives on the track and they are DC enabled, they will start to move. They can be DC disabled

of course, you can put the DC locomotives on a track that can be switched off.

since i want to test any non-DCC locomotives as well, i built a PWM throttle that I can plug into the NTP connector instead of the ProCab. I've disabled DC mode in my DCC locomotives.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

gregc said:


> yes, but if you leave the DCC locomotives on the track and they are DC enabled, they will start to move. They can be DC disabled


The DCC locomotives should still be under control of the DCC signal, even if using the DC feature of the DCC command station, i.e., they shouldn't move unless commanded.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

ncrc5315 said:


> The DCC locomotives should still be under control of the DCC signal, even if using the DC feature of the DCC command station, i.e., they shouldn't move unless commanded.


he said he would use a DC controller


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

gregc said:


> he said he would use a DC controller


Your right, missed that part.


----------



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

Ok, I agree, I am currently looking for a dcc ready or ideally installed Shinkansen.

I have found two sources,

https://www.en.dm-toys.de/index.html

and 

https://wicknessmodels.co.uk/

I don't want to be monkeying around with switching between DC and DCC


----------

